# Mercer and Victorinox for Professional use



## Miley (Mar 14, 2015)

What are your thoughts on these knives? They seem to get sharp enough for use in a professional setting, and hold an edge well enough. I like the fact that they are inexpensive and neither have the annoying bolster that gets in the way. I'm specifically looking at Mercer Renaissance and Victorinox Rosewood.

I'm asking because I was promoted to sous chef and transferred to a restaurant without house knives. The last place I worked had good house knives that were changed every other week, one knife per cook. 

I don't believe that a knife has to be expensive to work great in a professional setting. I kind of want to buy a bunch of different knives under 100 dollars and review them after using them at work for awhile. I have a few years experience sharpening with Japanese whetstones also, so I can sharpen my knives at work once or twice a week.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 14, 2015)

They are okay. A Tojiro DP is going to blow them away, in the under $100 range.


----------



## daveb (Mar 14, 2015)

There is a "First Knife Questionnaire" at the top of this forum. If you fill it out you'll get some advice tailored to your requirements. Meanwhile:

Mercer is the "issue" knife at local culinary school. I've shown some of the students the basics of sharpening and I have come to hate the Mercer. It might be the worst knife ever made for it's intended purpose. My experience is that it is difficult if not impossible to put a decent edge on, and loses it quickly. Send them to the grinder.

The Vnox does better, not a favorite but better. Good value for 30 or 40 bucks. I can get a decent but not good edge on them. 

Suggest you start with a good stainless knife such as the Suisin Western Inox or Japanese Knife Imports' Gesshin Stainless - both about $100. I have 1 each on the wall for guests to use and abuse and I like them a lot. Would give slight nod to the Gesshin.

Whichever way you go you'll need to consider a sharpening regimen as well. A combo stone, 1K/6K, would be a good starting point.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!

Not a pro, but I believe the Forschner (Victorinox) to be a good deal for the money. That said, I do not enjoy the profile of their chef's knife and I would opt for the Fibrox handle. 

All of the above comments point out much better knives for the money.

Cheers


----------



## gic (Mar 14, 2015)

The Victorinox has gone up a lot because of the Swiss franc rise, the 10" is over $50 now on Amazon => I don't think it is such a great bargain any more. You can get a Tojiro DP 240 from Japan on Rakuten Global shipped to you for about $20 more. 

if you want a cheap knife that seems roughly comparable to the Victorinox (not quite as good but in the ballpark), i recommend a tramontina pro for about $10 from Costco!


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 14, 2015)

The Victorinox knives are definitely not a great deal anymore, if that's what they are going for! Tojiro DP is legitimately good.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 15, 2015)

Stay as far away as possible from Mercer. Their knives are mostly trash. I feel bad for the local JWU culinary students that have to rock them as part of their school kit. Absolute garbage.
Victorinox is good, but like Edipis says.......the Tojiro.........they will change your life. Especially if you think the knife service switcheroo knives are adequate.
You'll never touch a house knife again.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 15, 2015)

+1 on the Tojiro DP and also the Tramontina. 

If you want real value you should consider carbon steel knives.


----------



## Geo87 (Mar 15, 2015)

+1000 for tojiro dp. Gets sharp easily, tough, great to learn on. A bit of thinning and they are great cutters.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 15, 2015)

Tojiro Dp 210 for $57 on Amazon. For real.


----------



## gic (Mar 15, 2015)

Just noticed a third party on amazon is selling the victorinox 10" for $35.50 which is a lot more reasonable than $50 or so but I'd still get a Tojiro for a bit more or a Tramontina for a lot less:


----------



## TurdMuffin (Mar 16, 2015)

What about fujiwara?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 25, 2015)

There are two main culinary schools on Oahu. One windward other leeward. KCC uses cheaper Mecer line with student kit. It has full heel bolster which I do not like. They do take a sharp edge but do not hold it long. 

Leeward uses Victorinox Fibrox handle for their kit. They are slightly harder than the bottom of the Mercer line. Thing about them when sharpening on side where handle is in the way (thinning bevel) you have to start with the blade pointing south in order to do correct heel sharpening. This is because the handle is farther out on the blade at the spine. It is OK but takes some getting use to. 

For little more than a rosewood handle Victorinox the Fujiwara is a better knife


----------

